# حفر علي الزجاج



## wasemwatwat (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد معرفه كيف يتم تصنيع ماده للحفر علي الزجاج
انا من مصر و اعمل في مجال الزجاج واريد شراء او تصنيع ماده للحفر علي الزجاج لعمل رسومات مختلفه


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الحفر على الزجاج يتم بالصاق لاصق على الزجاج وتفريغ منطقة الرسم ومن ثم الرش بالرمل الناعم sand plast 
وقد يتم باستخدام حامض الهيدروفلوريك ولكنه خطير على الصحة وليس من السهل التعامل معه
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## wasemwatwat (22 نوفمبر 2010)

من اين يمكن الحصول علي حمض الهيدروفلوريك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هناك العديد من الشركات التي تتعامل في المواد الكيميائية في كل دولة
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## abue tycer (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*الة ليزرية للنقش على الزجاج*

*آلة ليزر لنقش الزجاج* 
آلة الليزر لنقش الزجاج هي عبارة عن آلة نقش ليزرية شاملة، التي يمكن أيضاً أن تستخدم كآلة نقش ليزر سطح مكتبية أو كآلة نقش ليزر CO2، وهي تستخدم على نطاق واسع في الزخرفة المعمارية والأثاث والحرف اليدوية وما إلى ذلك.
*مواصفات الآلة الليزرية للنقش على الزجاج*
1. محمل رفع ذو قدرة قوية لطاولة العمل، آلتنا الليزرية لنقش الزجاج يمكنها أن تعمل على منطقة عمل واسعة.
2. آلة الليزر لنقش الزجاج مجهزة بإسطوانات في منصة العمل، التي تمكن المواد من التحرك بحرية على طاولة عمل التقطيع.
3. آلتنا الليزية لنقش الزجاج مناسبة خصوصاً لتقطيع أسطح الزجاج ذات مواد التغطية المستزملة واسعة البنية.
4. آلة اليزر لنقش الزجاج تتميز بأداء جيد وفعالية عمل عالية.
*معلمات آلة اليزر لنقش الزجاج*

الموديل FLC1830منطقة العمل (mm) 1800×3000حجم الطاولة (mm) 1905×3650الحجم (mm) 2350×3850×1000الوظيفة تقطيع/نقش/مسح ضوئي سرعة المسح الضوئي (cm/min) ≤2000نسبة الثبات 4000dpi ليزر (W) الأنبوب الزجاجي 60/80/100W / RF ليزر 50W الطاقة الإجمالية 1100~5000Wالوزن الصافي (kg) 1000



Beijing Kaitian Tech. Co., Ltd متخصصة بشكل رئيسي في تصميم وتصنيع وتسويق آلات الليزر لنقش الزجاج ذات الجودة العالية. منتجاتنا الرئيسية تشمل آلات النقش الليزر وآلات التقطيع الليزر وآلات التسويق الليزر وأكثر من ذلك. هذة المنتجات حاصلة على شهادة الجودة CE, FDA, FCC, PSE وتتميز بالجودة عالية وأداء ثابت. حالياً، لدينا عملاء من روسيا والمجر وتايلاند وبنغلاديش وإندونيسيا وأستراليا والولايات المتحدة والمكسيك وتونس وبلدان أخرى. ويمكن الاطلاع على مزيد من المعلومات عن آلات الليزر لنقش الزجاج وآلات التحديد الليزر الأوتوماتيكية، وكذلك آلات وضع العلامات الليزرية CO2 يمكن أن تجدونها في موقعنا الإلكتروني. مرحبا بكم في الاتصال بنا.

منتجات ذات علاقة​


----------



## محمدخيرخرطبيل (23 مايو 2012)

يأخي نبيل أنت مثل الخزف الصيني من كل مكان بترن


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 مايو 2012)

محمدخيرخرطبيل قال:


> يأخي نبيل أنت مثل الخزف الصيني من كل مكان بترن


جزاك الله خيرا وبورك فيك


----------



## mechanic power (26 مايو 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------

